# Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

					Seit fast eineinhalb Jahren wünschen sich Sim City-Fans wohl nichts sehnlicher, als endlich größere Städte bauen zu dürfen. Electronic Arts blieb zwar stur, doch mittlerweile haben sich Fans dem Wunsch angenommen und eine entsprechende Mod veröffentlicht. Im derzeitigen Entwicklungsstadium leidet sie jedoch noch unter einigen Einschränkungen. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Endlich! 
Jetzt ist man nicht mehr an diese Stadtgrenze gebunden und ich muss es nicht mehr SimDorf nennen


----------



## Freakless08 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Traurig das sowas eine Community machen muss. Das zeigt eigentlich nur das die Qualität von PC Spiele immer weiter sinkt.

Früher gab es etwas das sich Leveleditor nannte, Dedicated Server und Mod Support, die bei ausgereiften Spielen beigelegen hat. 
Heute sucht man sowas vergebens und man bekommt lauter Leichenteile als fertige Games vorgelegt, bei denen sich die Community um den Support kümmern muss.
Noch trauriger ist allerdings, das die Gamer das als Normal betrachten und durch die Verkaufszahlen die Publisher dadurch noch bestätigen, das sie alles richtig machen.


----------



## Revenger (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Ich denke du suchst in falschen Spielen nach Mod-Support und ähnliches. Die Spiele, die ich derzeit spiele, werden von Moddern geliebt, weil der Entwickler das genügend pusht (Arma, Skyrim, Natural Selection usw.)


----------



## Rolk (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Wenn es eine Mod gibt kann man in einem halben Jahr vielleicht mit offiziellem support für grössere Städte rechnen. Das wäre dann auch der Zeitpunkt wo ich mir das Spiel kaufen würde.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Jetzt sind wir schon so weit, dass Mods ein Spiel nicht ur erweitern, sondern zuerst einmal überhaupt geniessbar machen müssen...


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Größere Städte hin oder her, die Berechnungen funktionieren leider nach wie vor nicht zufriedenstellend. Kasinos erwirtschaften nach wie vor gerne horrende Verluste und der Verekehr endet irgendwann in einer Katastrophalen Straßenverstopfung. Selbst wenn man also jetzt mit Mod endlich größere Städte bauen kann so bleibt das nach wie vor nicht mehr als ein Sim City Sandkasten. Hübsch anzusehen aber der Kern ist ungenießbar.

Was würde ich dafür geben wenn EA sich mal dazu durchringen könnte Sim City 4 auf Windows 7/8 anzupassen. Es ist nach wie vor die Referenz für ein Sim City und davon ist Teil 5, selbst mit Mod noch Lichtjahre entfernt auch nur in die nähe zu kommen.


----------



## Rail (5. August 2014)

Oh no no no bitte benutz das wort lichtjahre nicht es sprengt deine Vorstellungskraft


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Ob das den Karren noch aus den Dreck ziehen kann? Mir ist es mittlerweile egal was daraus wird


----------



## Teutonnen (13. August 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ob das den Karren noch aus den Dreck ziehen kann? Mir ist es mittlerweile egal was daraus wird


 
Wofür? Gibt ja SS4.


----------



## shadie (13. August 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Ich finds von den Moddern cool das SIe sich dem Thema annehmen und auf der anderen Seite traurig dass es den Entwicklern scheiß egal ist was die Kunden wollen.

Man hält stumpfsinnig an den eigenen Ideen fest anstatt mal auf die Kunden zu hören.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Wofür? Gibt ja SS4.


 
Ja, leider bockt SS4 auf aktueller Hardware gerne mal rum. Während man das mit den Cores noch geregelt bekommt zickt bei mir leider der Sound rum was auch zu regelmäßigen Abstürzen führt.
Dabei hab ich schon seid geraumer Zeit mal wieder Lust ne Städtebau-Sim zu spielen... 



shadie schrieb:


> Man hält stumpfsinnig an den eigenen Ideen fest anstatt mal auf die Kunden zu hören.


 
Warum sollte man? Es hat sich verkauft und jetzt ist man damit beschäftigt ein ehnliches Trauerspiel bei die Sims 4 abzuziehen, da bleibt doch keine Zeit mehr noch die Leiche(Sim City 5) im Keller weiter zu schänden.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. August 2014)

Ich habe simcity 4 2x gekauft (1x retail, irgendwann dann eine iso gemacht, weil die cds kaputt gingen - und 1x im Summersale als deluxe-version für 1.99).

Bis jetzt hatte ich nie Hardwareprobleme.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2014)

*AW: Sim City endlich mit größeren Städten: Mod setzt Fan-Wunsch um*

Naja, das Problem scheint mit dem Treiber der ASUS Xonar D2X zusammen zu hängen. Allerdings ist SS4 da bis jetzt auch das einzige ältere Spiel was da rumzickt. Äußert sich dann darin das dass Spiel abstürzt und der Sound sich aufhängt bis man den Treiber killt oder neustartet.


----------

